# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Toka është rrotulluar më shpejt kohët e fundit

## Neteorm

Shkencëtarët në të gjithë botën kanë vërejtur se Toka po rrotullohet më shpejt rrotull boshtit të saj kohët e fundit  koha më e shpejtë e regjistruar ndonjëherë. Disa shkencëtarë kanë folur për shtypin në lidhje me fenomenin e pazakontë, dhe disa theksojnë se vitin e kaluar janë regjistruar disa nga ditët më të shkurtra.

Për pjesën më të madhe të historisë së njerëzimit, koha është shënuar nga cikli 24-orësh i ditë / natës (me disa ndryshime të bëra për lehtësi kur ndryshojnë stinët). Cikli drejtohet nga shpejtësia me të cilën planeti rrotullohet rreth boshtit e tij. Për shkak të kësaj, gjatësia e një dite është bërë standardi me të cilin shënohet koha  çdo ditë zgjat afërsisht 86,400 sekonda. Cikli ditë / natë është jashtëzakonisht i qëndrueshëm, pavarësisht nga fakti se ai ndryshon paksa nga rregulli.

Disa dekada më parë, zhvillimi i orëve atomike filloi të lejonte shkencëtarët të regjistronin kalimin e kohës në rritje tepër të vogla, nga ana tjetër, duke lejuar matjen e gjatësisë së një dite të caktuar deri në milisekonda. Dhe kjo ka çuar në zbulimin se rrotullimi i planetit është në të vërtetë shumë më i ndryshueshëm nga sa mendohej. Që kur filluan matje të tilla, shkencëtarët kanë zbuluar gjithashtu se Toka po ngadalësonte rrotullimin e saj shumë gradualisht  deri vitin e kaluar, kur filloi të rrotullohej më shpejt. Shkencëtarët gjithashtu vunë në dukje se verën e kaluar, më 19 korrik, u regjistrua dita më e shkurtër e regjistruar ndonjëherë  ishte 1.4602 milisekonda më e shkurtër se standardi.

Shkencëtarët planetarë nuk shqetësohen për këtë zbulim të ri;  ata kanë mësuar se ka shumë faktorë që kanë ndikim në rrotullimin planetar  përfshirë tërheqjen e hënës, nivelet e reshjeve të borës dhe erozionin në male. Ata gjithashtu kanë filluar të pyesin nëse ngrohja globale mund ta shtyjë Tokën të rrotullohet më shpejt, ndërsa dëborat në lartësi të larta fillojnë të zhduken. 

Nga ana tjetër, shkencëtarët e kompjuterëve janë disi të shqetësuar për ndryshimin e shpejtësisë së rrotullimit  një pjesë e mirë e teknologjisë moderne bazohet në atë që ata e përshkruajnë si kohën e vërtetë. Shtimi i një hapi të dytë negativ mund të çojë në probleme, kështu që disa kanë sugjeruar zhvendosjen e orëve të botës nga koha diellore në atë atomike. / bota.al

----------

prizrenasi_30 (11-01-2021)

----------


## driniluka

Jane budallalliqe. Pse themi qe paska levizur toka me shpejte dhe te mos themi se planetet e tjera kan ecur me ngadale? Kohe eshte relative.

----------


## Neteorm

Relative ose jo, ndryshime shohim persa i perket motit e kohes, sot na duken budalleqe po ne nje te ardhme mund te kemi opinione te tjera.

----------


## driniluka

> Relative ose jo, ndryshime shohim persa i perket motit e kohes, sot na duken budalleqe po ne nje te ardhme mund te kemi opinione te tjera.


Ndryshimi i klimes shkaktohet nga faktore te tjere dhe jo nga shpejtesia e rrotullimit. Por nejse...

----------

